
OpenThread, an open-source implementation of the Thread networking protocol - tdrnd
https://nest.com/press/nest-announces-open-source-implementation-of-thread/
======
rektide
There does not seem to be any intent to make the Thread protocol itself
public. Interesting situation, where the codebase is open but what it's
supposed to do is still proprietary.

~~~
mtgx
I imagine that's both for licensing purposes as well as for standardization
purposes? I mean if every company starts making its own version of the Thread
protocol that's slightly incompatible with everything else, that kind of
defeats the whole point.

~~~
signa11
> ...purposes as well as for standardization purpose...

Huh :) what's wrong with ietf rfc mechanism? or has google set a precedent
which everyone else is now emulating ?

------
dmritard96
Would love more public details on all the workings since there doesn't seem to
be more interest in making the thread protocol itself public as others have
mentioned. We ([https://flair.co](https://flair.co)) were skeptical of 2.4Ghz
radios and so far that has been a good move but maybe one day you will be able
to change out physical layers?

~~~
hyui80
I agree sub 1GHz has a lot of potential even though there's a lot of activity
at 2.4GHz. Interested to see how subGHz 802.11ah Wi-Fi pans out.

------
aggieben
Cute. It's not an open protocol unless they make the spec public and free.

------
ocdtrekkie
It's cool there's some open source here, but people should probably bear in
mind Nest's significant troubles of late. It's not a company I expect to see
much longer in the future, as even Googlers internally have expressed on
Memegen a desire for Google to offload it.

I wouldn't find building your platform on top of it to be appealing in that
context.

------
hchenji
Any idea why they chose DV based routing? Looks like they have ignored about
20 years of Wireless Sensor Networks/cyber-physical systems research.

~~~
workerthread
DV is well-understood and proven in the field. I am not so sure about the
newer WSN routing research (Directed Diffusion, LEACH etc.). Also many of the
WSN protocols assume a high density of nodes (e.g. a production plant covered
in sensors). A Thread-type network can be quite sparse.

~~~
hchenji
Then why not Dijkstra + source routing?

